# College Freshman



## moomoopeakaboo2 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm new here and thought that it might help to vent. 
I'm a college freshman and I've had a pretty bad week. I don't exactly know how i'm feeling, but i have not accomplished much in the ways of school work or anything this week, so i think i feel bad because of that. 
I am generally a shy person, but lately i've felt like it's really hard to connect with people. Since it's almost a month and a half into school, lots of people have already formed their "friend groups", so i feel like it's hard to meet new people. I also have, but feel stuck and held back because of my roommate. We are always together, but i feel like that holds me back sometimes because she is so outgoing and interrupts me whenever i try to talk in a big group. Lately, i've felt like only hanging out in my dorm room. I like getting dressed up for parties and stuff, but once i get there i feel like i am in the way and that nobody wants to talk to me. 
can anybody else relate? or give advice? that would be much appreciated, because i feel pretty alone right now. thank you


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

I know what you mean! I'm a freshman too, and sometimes it can get a little discouraging (especially with SA). I commute to school, though, so I don't have a roommate to connect with. Luckily for me, I few of my high school friends attend the same school, so we can stick together usually.

I wouldn't feel too down about not making friends quite yet - I've been in classes for two months, and didn't make a new friend until last week. I'm happy I did, though, because she's pretty great!

Also, be proud that you've been getting out! I don't get out much, but I really wish I did. SA makes it a little difficult, I know, but it's always good to make yourself to something completely new!

If you're feeling kind of left out, let them know! It couldn't hurt, right?

-K


----------



## Avig7810 (Oct 20, 2012)

I had a very outgoing roommate too my freshman year and so the first few weeks, even the first semester was rough for me. I stayed a lot in my dorm room until I got the feeling that she felt the same and spent a lot of alone time in the library - the only place I could go. I even ate dinner by myself. It helps to join some clubs and I find that making friends with the people in your major is the easiest because you have something in common.

Just remember, friendships take time to develop and doesn't happen overnight. You can start by being friends as classmates, ie sharing notes or asking about homework assignments, etc and then after a month or two, ask them if they want to hang out at a campus event. Also, any commuter students are always loooking for friends so they are very approachable.


----------



## cadoon13 (Oct 27, 2012)

I had the same experience. Freshman year was AWFUL. I felt so alone all the time becuase my roommate was in a sorority and even when she had people in our dorm I felt like I was intruding into their social life.

I made friends in my labs, by studying with other people in my classes for exams, and by joining clubs. Even though those aren't exactly social events in and of themselves you make friends with the people involved in them. The transition between "hey let's study" and "hey now that that exam is over with let's go out somewhere for a bit" is really easy. Most people feel the exact same way that you do. Everyone is looking to make friends.


----------

